# Scuba Diving



## pcasey (May 17, 2011)

Hi! We are planning to relocate to the Philippines, probably Cebu. Could anyone give me any information on dive shops close to the Cebu area. I dive several times a week now and would like to be able to keep it up, so I don't want to live too far away from diving facilities.
Also, can we get into the Philippines without a visa since we are now in Honduras (US citizens) and there is no Philippine embassy or consulate? Can we take care of the paperwork after we get there?
Thanks for any help! Pam


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Diving*



pcasey said:


> Hi! We are planning to relocate to the Philippines, probably Cebu. Could anyone give me any information on dive shops close to the Cebu area. I dive several times a week now and would like to be able to keep it up, so I don't want to live too far away from diving facilities.
> Also, can we get into the Philippines without a visa since we are now in Honduras (US citizens) and there is no Philippine embassy or consulate? Can we take care of the paperwork after we get there?
> Thanks for any help! Pam


*Hi Pam and welcome,

So far as I know you should be able to enter the Philippines direct from where you are as long as you have a US passport that is valid for at least 6 months or longer. No visa is required on a US passport and when you arrive in country your passport is stamped with a free 21 day stay visa. To stay longer than the 21 days you will need to extend that visa by either going to the Immigration office in Manila or have a trusted travel agent do it for you.

Yes there is a US embassy in Manila and can handle even social security direct deposit payments if needed or wanted. Their website is 
at: *Home | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines

*The website for Philippine Immigration is at: *The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - MAIN
_*Use caution as the Immigration site is not always up to date on the information that is posted there and sometimes can even depend on the person you visit with when going there in person.

Dive shops I'm not sure of. We live north of Manila and have never been there. My understanding is that there are many shops and supplies there. For boating supplies and detailed information a personal favorite is Broadwater Marine. They are at: *_Philippines Yacht Chandler Yachts Boats Outboard Motors For Sale Broadwater Marine

_*Although not in Cebu, located in Subic Bay is Johan's dive shop and tours. I've met him a number of times and is loaded with info so his place might have contacts that would help you. His site is at: *_Johan's Beach and Dive Resort - Subic Bay, Philippines

*Hope that helps you get the information you need.


Gene...
*


----------



## SeaWorldBoracay (May 23, 2011)

pcasey said:


> Hi! We are planning to relocate to the Philippines, probably Cebu. Could anyone give me any information on dive shops close to the Cebu area. I dive several times a week now and would like to be able to keep it up, so I don't want to live too far away from diving facilities.
> Also, can we get into the Philippines without a visa since we are now in Honduras (US citizens) and there is no Philippine embassy or consulate? Can we take care of the paperwork after we get there?
> Thanks for any help! Pam


Hi Pam, 

Im living on Boracay in the Philippines working as a diving instructor here. There's some really great diving in the Philippines and due to the ridiculously cheap internal flights its really easy to fly to any destination from Cebu for the weekend. The diving on Boracay is great and the beach, nightlife and restaurant scene here is amazing. I definitely did not expect to have such high quality restaurants at a beach resort! The dive center I work for is called Sea World, they are the highest rated PADI resort on the island and also has accommodation. For dives in Cebu you can try Cebu Sea World located at the Palm Resort on Mactan Island. I can also recommend the diving at Malapascua Island off the northen tip of Cebu. 

You will be fine to arrive with no visa, it can all be sorted out at the airport and then renewed at the immegration office in Cebu every two months.

Hope this helps and enjoy your new life in Cebu!
Emma


----------



## DesertSeaDreamer (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi there. I know this is an old post but I was wondering if you ever got to Cebu and if you did, what you thought of the diving? I'm thinking about a 4 week trip to P.I. but can't decide where to go. Have you been anywhere else now?


----------



## DesertSeaDreamer (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks very much. I read a little bit on the PADI website about Palawan and it does sound pretty special. My main interest in Cebu is for the thresher sharks off Malapascua Island. Hopefully one day I'll work in P.I. and get to all of the places I've read about. 

Cheers


----------



## Wandering Ronin (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd agree with CaptainLarsen,

Cebu was one of my least favourite destinations whilst in was in PL, I found it not as friendly and even other Filipinos on vacation there would remark this. For diving I've been better in Palawan (didn't try Bohol but was there for a week and very nice place (cheap too).

Might not be all true of Cebu (maybe it was just way it was when I was there).


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

I may be partial because I was born and raised in Bacolod, but when it comes to amazing scuba diving locations, why don't you check out Sipalay, which is about 3-4 hours away from Bacolod? 

We're moving the family from Los Angeles to Bacolod for a year, and the first thing my husband packed was his scuba gear. Not his clothes. His scuba gear. LOL! 

Bacolod's known as the City of Smiles (even among Filipinos, Bacolodnons or Bacolenos are known for our warmth and friendliness), as well as the cleanest, greenest city in the Philippines.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Couple of years ago when I spent some time in the Cebu City and Danao City areas, I heard mention of some good SCUBA area near Badien(might not be spelled right) on the opposite side of Cebu Island. I am not into Diving so don't know, Just happened to remember when this thread popped up again.

Fred


----------



## DesertSeaDreamer (Mar 26, 2013)

I think I'll need more than a few weeks. Hopefully not too much longer before I can afford to be a dive instructor. Anyone know what sort of money a dive instructor is on in PI? How comfortable is it to live off?


----------

